

Scientist maps own DNA - muriithi
http://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/09/04/dna.venter/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

======
steffon
What's also interesting are internet start-ups that will accept samples of
your DNA, decode it, and then give you a profile of you genetic weaknesses.
<http://www.23andme.com/> <http://www.navigenics.com/>

